# DNP cycle Frustration



## inscnmya

Hello everyone,

I have been lurking/reading the posts for on this board for a long ass time, and now I thought would be the time to join.

To cut to the chase, I am on my second DNP cycle.

I am;

23 years old
160 pounds
5'11"

On my first DNP cycle, I lost around 20 pounds. I did a cycle for three weeks.

I am using the crystal form of DNP, from a really trusted source. You guys know who I am talking about.

Right now, I am on my second cycle. BUT I AM GETTING FRUSTRATED AS ****.

I am planning to run DNP in this manner:

Day 1-5: 200mg
Day 6-13: 400mg

I am on day 6 at the moment... I have gained around four pounds on the scale. I know, you guys are going to tell me that it's water retention. Could our pounds + the fat I lost be water weight though? This really did not happen on my first cycle.

I am going through ALL the side effects. I do have the sweats, thirst, sometimes diarrhea, shortness of breath, neon yellow piss and lethargy.

I am on a caloric deficit of 1000 calories per day. I am working out three times a week. Each and every workout is hardcore, I always try to push it to the limit.

I am not eating a ton of carbs. Also, I am drinking over two gallons of water.

I do feel very bloated (my face, feet, abs), but I just can't believe that water could matter this much as I really didn't have a problem like this on my first cycle.

What do you guys think this could be?

Thank you,
inscnmya


----------



## TheLupinator

inscnmya said:


> 23 years old
> 160 pounds
> 5'11"





With those stats why are you using dnp? If you need to lose fat at that weight and height you must have zero muscle.


----------



## inscnmya

Yes, I don't really have much muscle.

I was fat before, with the help of DNP, I got leaner. I have some stubborn belly fat along with some love handles left to be taken care of. I also have a minor case of gyno, so I will go through a surgery in 20 days. I just want to be lean as hell, and get rid of my gyno, and THEN start building some real muscle. My progress so far is going good (lifting wise).


----------



## PillarofBalance

I can put on about 15 pounds of water in 24 hours with food and water alone.  DNP makes it easier. You're freaking out over nothing. Just finish your run.  Keep in mind you would be better served long term by building some muscle.


----------



## inscnmya

I know, that's why I am training to be honest...

I will finish my cycle and post back on here. Thank you very much for the fast replies.


----------



## T_smith

Honesty bro, don't even worry about the scale right now. I know it might be discouraging, but your weight can fluctuate a lot based on water and carb intake. Weigh yourself about 5 days after your last dnp dose. It takes a few days to be out of your system and for the water retention to go away.


----------



## inscnmya

T_smith said:


> Honesty bro, don't even worry about the scale right now. I know it might be discouraging, but your weight can fluctuate a lot based on water and carb intake. Weigh yourself about 5 days after your last dnp dose. It takes a few days to be out of your system and for the water retention to go away.



Yeah I got really depressed when I saw that I was up a few pounds on the scale. In my first cycle, I lost a pound a day starting from day one!

I really trust my source, so I was lurking and lurking on the internet, trying to find people who had similar problems...

Anyway I am just going to continue 400mg for six more days and then I am going to shed the water weight.


----------



## T_smith

inscnmya said:


> Yeah I got really depressed when I saw that I was up a few pounds on the scale. In my first cycle, I lost a pound a day starting from day one!
> 
> I really trust my source, so I was lurking and lurking on the internet, trying to find people who had similar problems...
> 
> Anyway I am just going to continue 400mg for six more days and then I am going to shed the water weight.



Yeah if you trust your source, and are getting all the common sides, it's more then likely legit. I've only ran dnp once, and my weight fluctuated as well. I started at 200mg for the first five days, then upped it to 400. At 400mg a day the carb cravings were too intense for me lol. I wanted to eat anything and everything. I dropped the dose back down to 200mg and was fine. For me personally, I liked keeping the dose at 200mg and running it for a little longer. The cravings weren't near as bad, and I could still train pretty hard due to not being as fatigued all the time. The results we're good, but it's not something I'd run again personally. I could achieve the same results with diet and cardio, it would just take a bit longer, but it would be a lot better on my body. But anyways, don't focus on the scale too much until your finished. I know you want to weigh yourself every day to keep track of your progress, but you'll notice the results after the water weight comes off. Just continue training as much as you can, eat clean, and you should be happy with the results at the end. Good luck brother!


----------



## Spongy

I gained 15 lbs on dnp because I survived off of cake, nutty bars, and pepsi...  then I lost 30 pounds the next week.  My source does 250mg caps though so im not sure who yours is.


----------



## inscnmya

Spongy said:


> I gained 15 lbs on dnp because I survived off of cake, nutty bars, and pepsi...  then I lost 30 pounds the next week.  My source does 250mg caps though so im not sure who yours is.



My supplier is Dinitro. His stuff is excellent though, I don't doubt him at all.

He puts 250mg in one cap, but since the DNP he sells is crystal, the net amount that you goes into your system is around 200mg's.


----------



## inscnmya

Okay guys so I decided to end my cycle today. I took the last cap two hours ago. 

My cycle lasted 10 days, I took one capsule for 7 days, and then two capsules for 3 days (one capsule contains 250mg of crystal DNP)

Lets see how much water weight my body has collected.


----------



## #TheMatrix

Update with final weight later


----------



## shenky

I don't care how well known or infamous your supplier is, be it DNP or gear, keep your goddamm mouth shut; don't even hint around who it may be because no one with half a brain wants to hear it on an open forum. Sheesh


----------



## PillarofBalance

inscnmya said:


> My supplier is XXXXXX. His stuff is excellent though, I don't doubt him at all.
> 
> He puts 250mg in one cap, but since the DNP he sells is crystal, the net amount that you goes into your system is around 200mg's.



It's actually 187.5mg or something like that.

I will expand on what I said before though. I am your height but weigh 105lbs more than you. Stop cutting. There isn't much to cut up. You don't need to do some sloppy bulk. But put the DNP down. You can't gain muscle on DNP it's not possible. Your money would be better spent on a professional bulking diet.


----------



## NavyChief

Here is my 2 cents.
Get the hell off the dnp and focus on a correct diet for your goals.  Which should be to grow. Eat eat eat and eat.  Hell I think I weighed 160 when I was born....
But since you probably won't listen to that advice you need to start eating more carbs right now.  Take a multi vitamin double dose while on the dnp and drink drink drink water.
And at about day 3 or so after you finish you will drop a shit load of water.  I dropped 11 lbs in 2 days after I went off the dnp. Had only lost 4 or 5 lbs the entire 3 weeks on it.  
But seriously bro. Listen to these guys and build some mass. At your height and weight you sure as hell don't need to be cutting anything.   Get off the Internet right now and order a friggin XL pizza everything on it and get a side of cheesy bread sticks and start there.


----------



## NavyChief

inscnmya said:


> Okay guys so I decided to end my cycle today. I took the last cap two hours ago.
> 
> My cycle lasted 10 days, I took one capsule for 7 days, and then two capsules for 3 days (one capsule contains 250mg of crystal DNP)
> 
> Lets see how much water weight my body has collected.



I missed this post. Good decision.   Now go eat the pizza. And hit a cpl buffets tomorrow also.


----------



## inscnmya

Hey guys, sorry for not posting. About a week after my DNP cycle, I got gyno surgery.

Ok so I would like to share my results/transformation with you guys:

This is me about 3 months ago, right before I started my first DNP cycle (on 4/17/2014):




This is me now, I know the angles are not the same but I believe that the pictures are sufficient to make a comparison of the fat I lost on (7/28/2014):




What do you guys think of my weight loss and gyno surgery?


----------



## Get Some

Geeuz!!! 5'11" and 160 lbs and no one told you DNP is the most catabolic thing you could possibly take? Good luck building muscle in the future. 

BTW, I retain A TON more water on crystal vs powder


----------



## inscnmya

Get Some said:


> Geeuz!!! 5'11" and 160 lbs and no one told you DNP is the most catabolic thing you could possibly take? Good luck building muscle in the future.
> 
> BTW, I retain A TON more water on crystal vs powder



I couldn't edit the first message on the thread, I guess you haven't seen the pictures.

I was a fatass as you can see, with NO muscle at all. I am not saying that I have muscle now, but after my first DNP cycle I started working out so my strength has increased, also I have been putting some muscle. I am not using steroids or any kind of doping at the moment. I only use protein shakes...

Anyway, I hope you take a look at my pictures.


----------



## TheLupinator

Get Some said:


> Geeuz!!! 5'11" and 160 lbs and no one told you DNP is the most catabolic thing you could possibly take? Good luck building muscle in the future.
> 
> BTW, I retain A TON more water on crystal vs powder


T3 is by far more catabolic than DNP....


----------



## jg210302

Thanks for the thread, I am in a different position than you, but the information was good... I used to lift and hurt my back and since put on a bunch of weight, I was thinking about a round or two to drop some pounds and get back in the gym...


----------



## inscnmya

jg210302 said:


> Thanks for the thread, I am in a different position than you, but the information was good... I used to lift and hurt my back and since put on a bunch of weight, I was thinking about a round or two to drop some pounds and get back in the gym...



make sure you lower carbs and drink plenty of water. on 200mg a day, you won't experience any sides but on 400mg a day you do burn a bit after eating carbs.

i used to drink two gallons a day, and it really didn't bother me at all. i really needed the water. 

make sure you do a thorough research before you start your cycle.

good luck bro.


----------



## jg210302

inscnmya said:


> Hey guys, sorry for not posting. About a week after my DNP cycle, I got gyno surgery.
> 
> Ok so I would like to share my results/transformation with you guys:
> 
> This is me about 3 months ago, right before I started my first DNP cycle (on 4/17/2014):
> 
> View attachment 1411
> 
> 
> This is me now, I know the angles are not the same but I believe that the pictures are sufficient to make a comparison of the fat I lost on (7/28/2014):
> 
> View attachment 1412
> 
> 
> What do you guys think of my weight loss and gyno surgery?



So has the weight stayed off? Are you happy with the longer term results?


----------

